# Potter's Angel



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm 16 and have worked at my stepdad's fish store for a few years in both the salt and fresh.  I am just now starting my mini-reef tank.  It is a 15H with 18.5lbs of live rock, 20lbs of live sand, 20lbs of live crushed coral, a 96w Aqualight, an Aquaclear 200 hangon and a Skilter (half skimmer half filter which my stepdad gave me off of the 220 reef display at work.)  My question is about the Potter's Angel and their "reef-safeness." I have always heard that all Pomicathidaes are unfit for the reef aquarium but I have read of quite a few accounts where they have been kept with no detriment to the sessile invertebrates.  What have been your experiences?  Even if they are safe with some of the more noxoius mushrooms, etc, would on be safe with a tridacnid?  
(As a side note: the tank ran for 2 weeks with just rock, sand, and filter for 2weeks, then I added 4 peppermint shrimp this past Wednesday and plan on adding a yellow-headed jawfish in the middle of April.)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

15 gallons is a wee small for a Potter's, don't you think?
If you have any plans to keep clams, then forget the Centropyges altogether; these small angels just love to nip on tridacnids. That's the main downnside to C.argi, which would otherwise fit in your tank much better.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Potters angelfish will eventually outgrow that 15 gallon... but if its a temperary thing, then this is my opinion, 
It all depends on the angelfish... its personality, some will pick, some will not... since you work at the store I would see which ones do and which ones don't in the store, then go from there.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

alwaysbroke what did you decide about that potters angle?


----------

